# Großartiger fliegender Teppich & Spezis? Wtf



## Darkey91 (4. Januar 2009)

Hi,

heute habe ich mir den Teppich beim Lehrer erlernen lassen, jedoch bin ich dann hier in Buffed auf unter anderem den "http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=61446" gestoßen.
Nun meine Frage: Dieser Teppich benötigt einen Skill von 450, der "großartige fliegende Teppich" jedoch nur 425, auch die Mats kommen mir beim großartigen billiger vor als bei dem Zaubertuchteppich...

Nun meine Frage: Sind beide Teppiche 280% schnell?
Gibt es irgendeinen wesentlichen unterschied zwischen den beiden?
Und wo erlerne ich den zaubertuchteppich? o.O (Ja, ich bin Zaubertuchspezi)

hoffe mir wird geholfen :>

lg


----------



## Ollimua (4. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weiss, sind bisher nur die 2 "normalen" Teppiche im Spiel implementiert, andere noch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Tabuno (4. Januar 2009)

Es gibt einen Teppich den man mit Skill 410 lernen kann ( der hat 60 % ) und ich selbst hab erst einen Skill von 420, ich schätz mal das man den 280 % Teppich mit Skill 450 lernen kann.


----------



## Darkey91 (4. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Teppich den man mit Skill 410 lernen kann ( der hat 60 % ) und ich selbst hab erst einen Skill von 420, ich schätz mal das man den 280 % Teppich mit Skill 450 lernen kann.



fail...
den langsamen hab ich erstma gernich ausgebildet, auf 425 dann konnte ich den großártigen erlernen und herstellen


----------



## Tabuno (4. Januar 2009)

fail
das heißt zauberstoffspezi


----------



## Darkey91 (5. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> fail
> das heißt zauberstoffspezi



klugscheißer


----------



## Tabuno (5. Januar 2009)

Darkey91 schrieb:


> klugscheißer


haha sagt der richtige, wollt dir nur helfen und hab halt die frage falsch gelesen und werd gleich dumm angemacht


----------

